# Itchy pregnant goats



## melb1 (Sep 28, 2010)

Hi All. We are just coming in to Spring here (lucky us!) and I'm not sure if what I am seeing is just my girls shedding their coats or something else. When they lay down for a rest they keep turning around and sort of nibbling at themselves. It is making Betty look a bit messy.








I can't see anything crawling on them but they are still getting used to me and don't like to be handled.
Gemma is the only one that seems to have obvious irritation. She has two scabby areas either side of her neck.
















Any guesses? And, if so, a treatment safe to use on preggie girls. And, if so, how to treat goats that don't like to be handled!!!! :chin:

P.S. I have since noted that Betty has scratched herself raw in a couple of spots so I know for sure it's not just shedding. I was speaking to a neighbour who had to have the ranger in to 'take care' of some wombats with mange. We can't keep the wombats out of our paddocks as they just keep digging under the fence in a new spot every night. Could our goats have mange? Yuk! What to do?


----------



## StaceyRosado (Oct 5, 2007)

could be lice or mites. Treat with injectable ivermectin 1cc per 100lbs or if you have Seven dust use that (be careful around the eyes).

that one spot on the neck looks like either a bug bite or an injection site abscess


----------

